# shrimps + ferts (Tropica) + some fishes = any problem?



## Raimundo (5 Sep 2016)

Hi All!

I've been started a new tank (it has almost a month).
My girlfriend and I would like to put some shrimps (blue fantasy and red rili).
The tank is about 60L and my doubts are:

water flow/circulation - there are two filters Eheim liberty-130. running on low/medium circulation. High circulation is a problem for shrimps? Notice that both filters are not in high circulation yet.

the fishes - will be there some: Tetra cardinal, Hemigrammus rhodostomus, Puntius titteya, loach and labeo

the fertilizer i'm using is Tropica. It's dangerous for shrimps?

I hope have no problem with it. We will appreciate if we may have some of this invertebrates in our aquarium.

thanks a lot.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Sep 2016)

Hi have the flow blasting in my 10g tank and the shrimp dont seem to mind , the often swim against the current, they do get pushed around a bit if they cross directly in front of the outlet. Just make sure there are areas with lesser flow so they can rest etc


----------



## Mick.Dk (5 Sep 2016)

I have never had problems with the Tropica fertilisers in tanks containing shrimps......ex. Amano, red cherry, blue tiger.....
I dose very heavy, sometimes 10 times recomended dosage - and still never see bad reactions from the shrimp.
  - so I would call it shrimp-safe, for a fertiliser.


----------



## alto (5 Sep 2016)

Raimundo said:


> the fishes - will be there some: Tetra cardinal, Hemigrammus rhodostomus, Puntius titteya, loach and labeo


I'm a bit concerned about some of these fish -  not sure which species of loach or labeo you have, but many fish will predate shrimp to some degree - once a shrimp colony is well established (& breeding) fish predation is less of a concern in terms of shrimp annihilation
Some people keep Puntius titteya with little apparent interest in shrimp, others find these fish actively/relentlessly hunt down the shrimp
Having lots of plant mass will help with shrimp survival, but they will also spend most of their time out of sight.

You might want to have a back up tank to move shrimp into ... in general shrimp are quite happy to live without fishes


----------



## SinkorSwim (5 Sep 2016)

I could only suggest Oto catfish to live with shrimp in confidence they wont be touched... A tropica rep actually told me their products were shrimp safe as long as the dosage was followed and after using their under substrate soil, and both of their liquid ferts I can't say I have had any issues at all with using their products.

I would be careful with the blue and red shrimps mixing - if they interbreed you'd find the babies would revert back to their 'wild state' and be a drab brown colour  in short keep to the same colour of shrimp if keeping Neo Caradina shrimp. (unless of course you're happy to keep them both knowing the breeding outcome)
You could add some crystal reds and crystal black shrimp but then you have other things to consider with water ph and TDS. I can say that Java Moss is a firm favourite with shrimp so I would recommend to get some - Aqua essentials sell generous tubs of java moss from personal experience.
I'm sure there are other shrimp keepers on the board that will weigh in with more info.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Allan


----------

